# wie mache ich ein Script welche mir ein Ordner auf dem Ftp automatisch löscht



## silver_ch (23. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich suche ein Script oder ein HTML Aufruf  welche mir wenn ich ihn aufrufe voll automatisch Ordner mit ein paar Dateien von einem ftp Server löscht


ich habe mir das so vorgestellt

ein Script welche auf meinem ftp Server oder auf meinem asterisk Server ist  mit Login Daten
wenn ich ein Http aufruf mache  Script wird gestartet und löscht vollautomatisch  ein 
Ordner auf dem ftp


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. März 2007)

Das soll also ueber einen HTTP-Aufruf angestossen werden? Dann wuerde sich da meiner Meinung nach PHP fuer anbieten.

Falls Du es in der Shell machen willst sollte es eigentlich mit NcFTP machbar sein.


----------



## silver_ch (24. März 2007)

danke für deine Antwort
kannst du mir bitte ein Beispiel geben wie ich das machen soll

ich muss es über einen HTTP-Aufruf lösen .

oder kann ich Shell von extern mit http aufrufen

Gruss silver


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. März 2007)

Eine Shell kannst Du per HTTP nicht aufrufen, aber wie gesagt, ein PHP- oder meinetwegen Perl-Script koennte die eigentlich Aufgabe uebernehmen, nachdem es eben per HTTP angestossen wurde.

Falls es sich immer um den gleichen Server und das gleiche Verzeichnis handelt kannst Du alle Daten fest im Script aufbewahren, variable Daten, z.B. falls es eben nicht immer das gleiche Verzeichnis ist, kannst Du als Parameter uebergeben.
FTP ist mit PHP kein Problem, sodass es also recht einfach sein sollte das angegebene Verzeichnis zu leeren und anschliessend zu loeschen.

Das Script sollte aber mit einem Passwort geschuetzt sein, entweder im Script selbst, oder aber per .htaccess, denn ansonsten koennte ja irgendjemand einfach die Daten loeschen.


----------



## silver_ch (24. März 2007)

ich brauche es nur intern also beide Server sind intern
also keine Gefahr von Aussen...

kannst du mir so ein Beispiel  Script machen
per ftp Datei oder Ordner löschen...


----------



## RedWing (24. März 2007)

[offtopic]


			
				Dennis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine Shell kannst Du per HTTP nicht aufrufen



Natürlich kann man das, siehe
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux...-shell-programmierung-auf-die-harte-tour.html

Aber mit Perl oder PHP geht das sicherlich einfacher,
wollte nur mal klugscheissen und angeben  
[/offtopic]

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## silver_ch (24. März 2007)

und wie kann ich das in meinem Fall anwenden

kennt sich niemand mit Scripten aus oder will mir niemand helfen?

ich habe so viele php Scripte angeschaut und es scheint mir das es gehen soll 
aber ich kenne mich halt nicht so aus mit php....


es könnte eventuell auch Shell Script sein wenn das einfacher ist 
ein Script welche ich mit einem Tel. Anruf von meinem Asterisk Server starten kann beide Server sind dann im Netz lokal


----------



## webmanie (24. März 2007)

hi, 
also wenn du etwas programmiererfahrung hast in einer anderen sprache, ist der quereinstieg in php wirklich nicht so gross.

Es gibt in php FTP funktionen. Über diese kannst du dich auf deinem Server einloggen und dann diverse Befehle abschicken. siehe dazu http://de3.php.net/manual/de/ref.ftp.php
Ein kleines Beispiel(zeigt nur Beispielhaft und eine unsaubere Lösung hinsichtlich der Sicherheit).

```
// Verbindungsaufbau
$conn_id = ftp_connect($ftp_server);
$ftp_user = "admin";
$ftp_password = "adminpass";
// Login mit Username und Passwort
$login_result = ftp_login($conn_id, $ftp_user, $ftp_password);
ftp_rmdir ( $conn_id, $verzeichnis );
```
$verzeichnis kannst dann per HTTP mit einem GET mitschicken jedoch solltest bei diesem Verfahren noch einige Sicherheitsabragen einbauen. 

gruss


----------

